# wasatch moose tag help



## bowaddict (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey guys I'm a avid hunter.. I drew a wasatch moose tag. It opens the 13. I have 20 days scouting and have yet to come up with a good bull.. So I'm hoping some of you guys have seen one, lately.. I am a diy hunter and trying with a bow.. I know a lot of good areas but just can't seem to turn up a good one. Thanks for anyone's help..


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I have that same tag and have been having the same problem just keep looking and hopefully you will find something you like good luck


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I had the same problem last year. Hunted 15 days and only saw 4 small bulls. I heard reports of a big one near the head of Co-op Creek, but never saw him. I got some help from a fellow MM patron and finally shot a 10 year old bull with a monster body, but just 40 inches wide and only 4 points per side. He tasted good but was tougher than buckskin even after 16 hours in a crock pot. I ground him up into mostly hamburger, and even the chunks in the hamburger were tough. I ended up without trophy antlers or good meat. Should have shot one of the smaller ones.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Seems to be the issue these days. Gone are the days of "good" moose with large antlers in UT (for the time being anyway). Disease has taken a toll on them. When I go out into areas where they are at, just about all I see are young bulls. They are there, no doubt, but fewer and farther between.

I'm not spending time on the Wasatch this year, so can't offer you anything more than a slap on back and good luck wishes.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw a decent bull on the desolation lake trail in Big Cottonwood canyon yesterday, not a monster but not bad. High 30"s close to 40"s.......


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

This thread is scaring me a bit...I have the East Canyon hunt and will be up end of the week to scout and then hunt. My buddies have located a couple bulls....one shooter and a couple maybes...really hope I don't get up for the hunt and have them go missing.

Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Bow Addict - If you hunt the Wasatch Canyons east of I-15 and south of I-80 in Salt Lake Co., make sure and check on weapons restrictions. I think it's archery only in there. Edit...I see you're trying with a bow, so this isn't really new info to you, I'm sure. I should have read closer.

Scoutm - so you don't get nervous, there are no weapons restrictions north of I-80 that I am aware of in your hunt area other than the Emigration Canyon archery only zone. There may be some proximity issues if you hunt low above Bountiful, Farmington, or other cities along the front, but overall, you can use a firearm in most of the unit if you want to.


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not sure about the boundaries of your hunt but I've seen on facebook a few different people and/or groups trying to find moose tag holders for a couple areas. Chalk creek and Kamas areas. Supposedly they have found some monsters.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Dog Lake gentlemen, Dog Lake


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Holy piss Mule Skinner...Dog Lake 2014? That is a nice bull! Oh to have a tag...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

September 4th to be exact. There are a few of them up there.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Pretty slim on the areas of Wasatch I've been watching this year. Big bucks, average bull elk and little moose this year. Hope it works out for ya


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've seen a ton of 2+3 year old bulls around 24-30", and one pushing 40". You would have competition on him as at least one other hunter is watching him.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Dog Lake gentlemen, Dog Lake


:shock:You have any of those tied up in the East Canyon Unit??

What an awesome bull!!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Im not sure if its what your after but I could point you to where I saw the bull in my hunting journal. Feel free to PM me!


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is from this morning.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Decent bull Scout. Was he the one out of your unit boundary? Keep at it!


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes he was. On our way back out now. Put A bull to bed this morning going to see what time he gets up.


----------



## utesfan83 (Sep 16, 2014)

Anyone with a wasatch moose permit contact me please. I'd love to help you out. Already assisted one to get a nice moose this year.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Ran into the same moose again today. this time I got to 60 yards and he had a girlfriend!


----------



## utesfan83 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Wasatch moose*

Here's my buddy's moose. He shot the wrong one but, still decent and was 45" wide. They both were next to each other, about 30 ft away. Found the wrong one in his scope haha.


----------



## doorguy (Sep 18, 2014)

UtesFan, Where is his buddy? I am hunting by myself and I had a nice one located but he has up and disappeared. Any help would be great.


----------



## utesfan83 (Sep 16, 2014)

Check your pm doorguy


----------



## utesfan83 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Wasatch moose*

Same moose different angle


----------



## bowaddict (Sep 7, 2014)

Utesfan hit me up..


----------



## bowaddict (Sep 7, 2014)

Mr muleskinner not sure how to pm.. Could you pm me, I have a question


----------



## bowaddict (Sep 7, 2014)

MW scott.. You can use rifles in all of those areas including big cottonwood... Only for once in a lifetime hunts


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If you are wondering where it was at it was about 100 yards East of Dog Lake in the trees. I have have seen it a few times.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know if I would believe Utesfan83 too much on the photos. If you look at the date stamp in the pictures you will see quite a difference difference in the times from the first one at 9/17/2014 at 8:51pm to the last one on 9/18/2014 at 2:17pm, a difference of around 17 hours.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

those are times that the pics were uploaded. Not taken. I never have dates on any of my pictures.


----------



## bowaddict (Sep 7, 2014)

Well thanks for your guys help so far.. I have passed over 20 bulls and still have not seen a good bull..10 days hunting.. And no I'm not just road hunting.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Critter said:


> I don't know if I would believe Utesfan83 too much on the photos. If you look at the date stamp in the pictures you will see quite a difference difference in the times from the first one at 9/17/2014 at 8:51pm to the last one on 9/18/2014 at 2:17pm, a difference of around 17 hours.





> those are times that the pics were uploaded. Not taken. I never have dates on any of my pictures.


Even still, has someone checked the net to make sure those pics don't rightfully belong to someone else? I mean it's not like Utesfan83 has tried to pass someone else's work off as his own before or anythinghttp://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/95010-trail-cam-pics.html...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Seen plenty of bull moose on the Wasatch lately. Saw 3 different bull moose just on Monday.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

willfish4food said:


> Even still, has someone checked the net to make sure those pics don't rightfully belong to someone else? I mean it's not like Utesfan83 has tried to pass someone else's work off as his own before or anything...


Wasn't aware of that.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

willfish4food said:


> Even still, has someone checked the net to make sure those pics don't rightfully belong to someone else? I mean it's not like Utesfan83 has tried to pass someone else's work off as his own before or anything...


Maybe he is just some teenager trying to sound important on a hunting forum, it happens.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My mistake on the dates but with what has happened on the other thread that he started and with no response it makes me wonder.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

My post was in jest. Don't know the hunter or his motives, I was just trying to be funny. 

ANYWAY, Sorry to derail the OP's thread. I hope you get your bull bowaddic! And, I hope we hear more about your hunt, especially if you get the one skinner posted a pic of.


----------



## bowaddict (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks guys... I will definitely post my bull if I get a good one..


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

deleted this post and sent it by PM


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Bow addict, please post it regardless of it being good! Good luck!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> Bow addict, please post it regardless of it being good! Good luck!


they are ALL gooduns


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bulls*

Saw one good sized bull- big body and one mid sized bull this morning grouse hunting


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Let know if you're still looking. Had this one in bow range. He could have cared less. He was focused on a cow.


----------



## outdoor crazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Decent bull for sure


----------



## bowaddict (Sep 7, 2014)

I want to thank everybody on this forum for the help.... Especially utahfan... I harvested a 44" wide moose with my bow yesterday.. After 16 days solid hunting..and countless days scouting, there was a lot of 10+ mile and over 3k vertical hiked.... Here he is


----------



## bowaddict (Sep 7, 2014)

Another view of this old bull.. I figure him to be 10 plus yrs old his ears are one third gone due to frost bite and fighting and his teeth are wore down to about nothing..


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

**** nice bull. Where did you end up sealing the deal?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good job! I think it's cool when people fill their OIL tags with a bow.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great bull!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

AF CYN said:


> Good job! I think it's cool when people fill their OIL tags with a bow.


Agreed. Only regret I have with my moose. Not tagging my bison last year is far worse though. Didn't bother me so much last year when the hunt was over because I was mentally and physically spent but now it stings pretty good.

Real cool to see guys filling their tags in any form though and sharing the experience. Kind of like therapy for me right now.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

We have been seeing one nice bull by mill hollow the past week! Good luck:!:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

bowaddict said:


> I want to thank everybody on this forum for the help.... Especially utahfan... I harvested a 44" wide moose with my bow yesterday.. After 16 days solid hunting..and countless days scouting, there was a lot of 10+ mile and over 3k vertical hiked.... Here he is


Congratulations! Dandy bull. 8)


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats great bull. He looks like he's worth all those miles you put on. How was he to get out? How many more miles did you put on for that?


----------



## bowaddict (Sep 7, 2014)

I was lucky that I found this bull under a mile from the road... I had a lot of help to pack out from friends.. We were tight on daylight, so I didn't fully cape it on the mountain. I figured it to be around 140 lbs for the cape and head.I'm sure glad my legs were ready to haul this weight..


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a nice bull moose.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulation! great bull!


----------

